# Trapping



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Somewhat of a work-at-home opportunity.

My farm hasn't been professionally trapped in over 20 years. Guy doing it this year. I offer a $20 per head bounty on any beavers, coyotes and bobcats trapped.

Beavers cause me problems in the creek by daming it up. Coyotes and bobcats can put a hurt on two wild turkey flocks.

So far he was brought by five beavers, two coyotes and two bobcats. One of the beavers and bobcats were quite large. He has also caught a number of raccoons and a red fox I know of.

He is a licensed trapper and they have an annual pelt/hide sale at the county fairgrounds.

Based on this year's prices, that large bobcat might go for around $75.

I have heard there is also at least one large river otter working this valley. They can clean a pond out of fish in a fairly short period of time.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

there is a man who lives up the road from me who has two jobs (seasonal) that he makes his living on (granted he does have a small staff of friends helping). 1; hay (everyone else does corn, someones got to grow the hay and he's the main one around here doing it, has a waiting list), and 2; he traps throughout the winter. He own 100s of acres and leases about 1,000, owns to working farms with buildings, + tractors, etc...I think he's doing pretty good!  that's really all I know though. Also, hunters are regularly hired around here for the deer poplulation.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Good to see fur prices have rebounded somewhat. They really took a dive in the 90's and the varmint populations wreaked havoc.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Helps if it hasn't been Trapped in awhile.I had 300 acres,made good money trapping one year,next year couldn't catch near the Furs.I made enough to make down payment on 100 acres.Had 200 Traps my Ex gave them away when I left her :Bawling:

Helps if a person buys them.

Otters and ***** are thick in this area,several Bobcats too.

big rockpile


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I'm paying a per head bounty on some but might even had ask for a couple of bucks per.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish someone would pay me to trap, I have had ads up offering to pay them for the right to trap and still could not get anywhere to trap but public land


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

Not quite what we're talking about here but I was in a Kroger's grocery the other day, and while waiting on a friend, and decided to read the community bulletin board posted at the exit. An ad for "mole extermination," which featured trapping as the preferred method, had all of it's little tear-off numbers ripped off.

The next week, I made a point to see if a new ad had been put up. There _was_ a new ad and 75% of it's numbers had been ripped off.

This is in Mt Juliet, TN (near Nashville.)

Seems there's a market for this type of trapping.

Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, a good mole trapper should do well in/near large towns with lots of big wide lawns.


----------

